# نتوء



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم يا جماعۃ :d
لاقيت هذہ الكلمۃ (نتوء) فتذكّرت عدم فهمى لها لمّا قرأتها في مجلّۃ ميكى قبل سنين، وكان واضح معناها في سياق ميكى (بتاعۃ مكبكبۃ على دماغہ بعد ما اتخبط) - أي ما نسمّيہ «خبطة» ولكن رأيتها تستخدم أيضاً في سياق شكل هندسى (التورس نتوء شكلہ كذا)... و أيضاً رأيتها تصف جزء من جدار المسجد الأقصىٰ المبارك - أظنّ في سياق يرادف «بروز» - 
فـ:
هل من كلمۃ أخرى ترادف «نتوء» في العربيۃ؟
وهل يصحّ كتابتها «نتوؤ»؟
وهل تستخدمها اللهجات كثيراً؟ لم أسمعها ولا مرۃ في مصر.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Masjeen

نَتَأَ نَتْأً ونُتُوْءً: ارتفع
وكل شيء ارتفع من نبتٍ وغيره فهو ناتِئٌ.
ونَتَأَ الشيءُ: خرج من موضعه من غير أن يبيْنَ.
ونَتَأَتِ القُرْحَةُ: وَرِمَتْ.
ونَتَأْتُ على القوم: اطَّلَعْتُ عليهم؛ مثل نَبَأْتُ.
وانْتَتَأَةُ: أي ارتفع.


> هل من كلمۃ أخرى ترادف «نتوء» في العربيۃ؟


بالمعنى التالي (بتاعۃ مكبكبۃ على دماغہ بعد ما اتخبط) بالكويت نقول "صعروره"


> وهل يصحّ كتابتها «نتوؤ»؟


لا


> وهل تستخدمها اللهجات كثيراً


الكلمة التي تستخدم عوضا عنها  هي  "منتفخ"


----------



## cherine

إسكندراني said:


> هل من كلمۃ أخرى ترادف «نتوء» في العربيۃ؟
> وهل يصحّ كتابتها «نتوؤ»؟
> وهل تستخدمها اللهجات كثيراً؟ لم أسمعها ولا مرۃ في مصر.


السلام عليكم يا شباب،

- أظن "بروز" مرادف لنتوء.
- لا أظن أن "نتوؤ" كتابة سليمة.
- لم تسمعها في مصر لأنها كلمة فصيحة 


ملحوظة: بعد إذنك يا ريت تشيل الإنجليزي من المشاركة بتاعتك عشان ممنوع في المنتدى دا زي ما انت عارف


----------

